# Awesome new router



## graudeejs (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello!

I wanted to share with you my pleasure of using the MikroTik RB951G-2HnD router. It's awesome in all aspects. It's literally an enterprise router for budget costs (in my opinion, however I never worked with real enterprise routers). I bought it for 70 EUR.

Check out the awesome features of RouterOS demo server 1, demo server 2 (just make sure you aren't using Privoxy to access these, or you won't be able to log in) (username: "demo", password: "" [empty]).

And the best of all is that MikroTik is a Latvian company.

Now why I'm so happy about this router? Because before that I was using a Linksys WRT54GL (Paid 70 EUR for this shit) which had constant connection problems over wire (I had to restart it every few days), and a weaker WiFi signal compared to the MikroTik router. And before the Linksys I had a D-Link which had the most buggy admin interface ever seen.

Now I know my favorite router manufacturer. And I want to recommend it to you all. What are your favorite routers and router manufacturers? Are any of you using MikroTIk routers?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2014)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> What are your favorite routers and router manufacturers?
> Are any of you using MikroTIk routers?


For the home I'm actually quite fond of Linksys, my WAP54G had been working great until I replaced it with a WRT600N (I only use the wireless functions, I'm not using it as a router).


----------



## Juanitou (Mar 6, 2014)

I have never had a problem with my old Linksys WAG200G despite strong use, both Ethernet and WiFi, since 2007, if I recall it well.


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 6, 2014)

I would like to try something like the Ubiquiti EdgeMAX EdgeRouter Lite with pfSense, but a built in access point would be nice.

EDIT: s/access  point/access/


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 6, 2014)

FRITZ!Box 7360. Because that's what my ISP gave me. It works quite well.


----------



## kpa (Mar 6, 2014)

I use my own self built router that runs FreeBSD. It has only wired connections so I have to use a separate device as a wireless access point bridging the wired and wireless networks. Surprisingly the only one that works properly with my other devices is an Apple Airport Express access point. On every other access point I have tried there are some nasty bugs with IPv6, most often the duplicate address detection misfires because the multicasts get reflected back to the sending host. It's a little bit pricey compared to the features but it works really well once configured properly. It can be used in routing/NAT mode too but it lacks any firewalling features.


----------



## _martin (Mar 6, 2014)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> It's literally enterprise router


Now, in an all-friendly way and just teasing you as friends always do: "literally enterprise"?   Oooook.  :e     



			
				graudeejs said:
			
		

> Because before that I was using Linksys WRT54GL


Oh, ok, now I understand your confusion. I also own this piece of junk and it was a nightmare to use.

Enterprise? Cisco.  SOHO? I got a Netgear WNDR3700v2 using OpenWrt for some time now. So far so good.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 7, 2014)

matoatlantis said:
			
		

> graudeejs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check out the demo (links in first post)*.*


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 7, 2014)

I myself have an RB751G-2HnD (predecessor of the RB951G-2HnD) and after some time I got bored and tried to install FreeBSD on it ( http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/free ... 02783.html ), but it couldn't boot  x( Other than that, I'm really happy with it.


----------



## usdmatt (Mar 7, 2014)

I concur.

I first started using Mikrotik at work for PPPoE access servers. We have four Cloud Cores that currently handle about 100 PPPoE sessions each with 0% CPU load. They authenticate against Radius and use Mikrotik Radius attributes to assign queue limits to the users automatically. Works perfectly.

I now have a 10-port RB2011 at home and couldn't be happier with it (the wireless desktop version). I have no doubt a pfSense box can provide the majority of the features of RouterOS (if not all) but for an off-the-shelf product that's cheap, small/low-power and easy to configure (through Winbox), the Mikrotik routers really are impressive.

The EdgeMAX routers do look interesting (we have a fairly large deployment of other Ubiquiti hardware) although I'm sure there are areas where RouterOS is more flexible.


----------



## overmind (Mar 7, 2014)

My preferred router is an Alix running a trimmed down version of FreeBSD (nanobsd NanoBSD): http://www.pcengines.ch/alix2d13.htm. It never failed on me, for like five years at least, it is stable. They will release a new version this month: http://www.pcengines.ch/apu.htm. It's designed in Swiss and made in Taiwan.

PS: The RouterOS web interface looks nice. Thanks @graudeejs for sharing!


----------



## hitest (Mar 8, 2014)

I had a home made pfSense router running on an old PIII 667 MHz IBM 300PL with 512 MB RAM.  I recently replaced it with an Asus RT-AC66U.  The only shitty thing with this router is the included software on the set-up CD (it doesn't work very well at all).  After manually setting up the RT-AC66U it works really well.  It has exceptional throughput on wireless and wired connections.  I'm very happy with the unit.


----------



## rudelgurke (Mar 11, 2014)

After an OpenBSD box doing all things pretty well - Juniper SRX-210 HE2 here. So I'm more or less still on *BSD 

For the wireless a Lancom L-54g - works pretty pretty well.


----------



## ronaldlees (Mar 11, 2014)

It came in a nondescript white box, and had appropriate connectors on it.  Am I too cheap?  :r


----------



## fernandel (Mar 11, 2014)

hitest said:
			
		

> I had a home made pfSense router running on an old PIII 667 MHz IBM 300PL with 512 MB RAM.  I recently replaced it with an Asus RT-AC66U.  The only shitty thing with this router is the included software on the set-up CD (it doesn't work very well at all).  After manually setting up the RT-AC66U it works really well.  It has exceptional throughput on wireless and wired connections.  I'm very happy with the unit.



I am happy with my Asus RT-N66U. It works so good.


----------



## gqgunhed (Mar 13, 2014)

I am using an Alix 2D13 with pfSense now. No wireless, but firewall, routing and VPN-endpoint.


----------



## hitest (Mar 16, 2014)

fernandel said:
			
		

> I am happy with my Asus RT-N66U. It works so good.



Indeed!  I am so happy that a friend of mine let me know about Asus routers.  I am very pleased.


----------



## overmind (Mar 16, 2014)

I have a RT-N10U and I had problems with it. I had to reset it from time in order to work. And I've only used it as an access point.  I wonder if I install OpenWrt if it will makes the router more stable.

As a router the CPU is to weak to handle high speeds, I thing if you want a reliable router either you buy a more expensive one or use PC hardware (like Alix for example, or a mini ITX with VIA or Atom CPU, or even an old PC which eats more power).


----------



## Hewitson (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of the TP-LINK routers. In the past I've tried Linksys, Netcomm, D-Link and a few other brands and they've all been unreliable pieces of crap. The TP-LINK routers do their job absolutely flawlessly, I couldn't recommend them enough.


----------



## john_rambo (Mar 31, 2014)

I use an old DLINK GLB 502T which uses Linux . I am no expert on network security but while using Linux I found that the router's firewall was getting penetrated. Incoming connections were getting blocked by ufw (iptables). 
In my humble opinion PF is much superior to iptables. As far as I know there are no BSD based routers available where I live and I dont want to run a PC 24X7 for PFsense because there is only one PC at the moment.
Now that I am using FreeBSD with PF enabled I guess I can relax.


----------



## pkubaj (Jul 18, 2014)

Sorry for small offtop, but can Winbox running through Wine on FreeBSD connect to RouterBoards via MAC? It works on Linux, but with FreeBSD I can only connect via IP.. When connecting via MAC I get "Could not connect to $MAC (port 20561) - timed out!". Firewall is not running and it shouldn't really time out since this message appears right after clicking "Connect". I use Wine 1.6.2, but have also tried 1.7.22.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't know


----------



## pkubaj (Jul 20, 2014)

I think I somehow got it. It doesn't connect if RB is in another network, but when it's in the same network as my PC, I can connect (e.g. both RB and PC are in 192.168.88.0). I think it's not related to Wine, but to FreeBSD as an OS itself. The problem is that if I'm in the same network, I can find RB's IP using arp. I need to connect via MAC when I don't know which network RB is in. Is there any way I can detect what network RB is in, if it's not possible to connect via MAC?


----------

